# Isa study guide



## matsuo (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm looking for a used copy of the isa certified arborist study guide. any lead helpful.
thanks


----------



## elmnut (Oct 17, 2006)

Spend the money on a new one, there may revisions.


----------



## jrizman (Oct 18, 2006)

try your local library too, the university one if possible...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 18, 2006)

matsuo said:


> I'm looking for a used copy of the isa certified arborist study guide. any lead helpful.
> thanks



I'd sell you mine, but it comes in handy for review.

Also, when I teach basic community education tree care classes at the community college, the guide is useful to select topics that the average person can utilize at home or work.

Whenever I do things for CEUs, like college classes, I cross-reference those to the Study Guide content as well.


----------



## TreemanFJR (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah definitely buy a new one and hang on to it! It is a great review. If you forget something or it just isn't coming to mind, you always have a resource available to look it up in.


----------

